# Radon Urban Supreme auf Riemenantrieb umrüsten?



## MyBikeBuy (12. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

kann man das Radon Urban Supreme auf Riemenantrieb umrüsten? Wie aufwendig ist das und wieviel würde das Kosten?

Grüße


----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2017)

Mit einer Säge und einem mutigen Schweisser könnte es gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

um es kurz zu machen: JA - ist aber teuer und in der Serie auch nicht geplant - der Rahmen hat keine Öffnung für den Rahmen, daher handelt es sich hierbei um ein handgeschweißtes Unikat. Bei dem Rad handelt es sich um das Frühjahrs-Projekt von unserem Grafiker Markus mit stufenloser NuVinci Getriebe-Nabe, Brooks Sattel/Griffe, Ritchey Bullmoose Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit, Alfine Bremse und leckeren, handgespeichten DT Swiss Felgen - ich kann ja mal Fragen, ob er es günstig abgeben will 

Gruß, Andi


----------

